# My new Photography Webiste :)



## sbunting108 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi this is my new photography website and blog I have recently set up. It's called Simon Bunting Photography. It contains mostly landscape photographs and it is run by myself a teenage photographer. 

Simon Bunting Photography

What do you think? 

Thanks


----------



## flea77 (Sep 4, 2010)

I find it rather annoying that the front page will not display but instead give me a notice that it requires flash while the rest of the site works fine without flash. That tends to limit your visitors and hurt your SEO all at the same time.

Allan


----------



## Rekd (Sep 4, 2010)

Pretty disappointing.


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry today I unistalled Wp Supercache and the Minify and installed W3 Total Cache and that has been playing havoc with the javascript files on the homepage  . 

Sorry again my photograph website is now up and running properly now


----------



## Rekd (Sep 4, 2010)

I tried again, no luck. Maybe next time. Oh, by the way... with a link like "Teenage Photos" I imagine only a select few will be clicking thru. Perhaps something less implicative like Teenage Photog or A Teenager's Photos. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 4, 2010)

I checked out your site and couple of things stood out. You need to fix your grammar, punctuation a bit on your about page. Couple run on's and spaces needed. Not sure what your forum spot and store categories are for either. Kind of randomly thrown in there. You have some nice landscape shots but you would utilize the space on your site better with bigger pictures. Keep working at it.


----------



## mooney101 (Sep 4, 2010)

Its not loading for me just a circle keeps spinning (firefox) If you really want a flash gallery in the front try slideshowpro.net it will take a lot of hassles off of trying to use flash and they have good support on their forums.

they just updated their director to now work with non flash browser like the iPhone and android. It pretty sweet because director always you to very easy manage your photos. I'd post the link to my site but its being updated and is on test server only the old one is up. But its the way to go if you want a flash gallery on your own server. Be sure to go the director route on there server if you want it as hassle free as possible.


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

Rekd said:


> I tried again, no luck. Maybe next time. Oh, by the way... with a link like "Teenage Photos" I imagine only a select few will be clicking thru. Perhaps something less implicative like Teenage Photog or A Teenager's Photos.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Oh sorry again  its really weird because it works great for me. I will try it on one of my friends computers. Oh and thanks for the advice on the signature I have now changed it to your second suggestion


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

mooney101 said:


> Its not loading for me just a circle keeps spinning (firefox) If you really want a flash gallery in the front try slideshowpro.net it will take a lot of hassles off of trying to use flash and they have good support on their forums.
> 
> they just updated their director to now work with non flash browser like the iPhone and android. It pretty sweet because director always you to very easy manage your photos. I'd post the link to my site but its being updated and is on test server only the old one is up. But its the way to go if you want a flash gallery on your own server. Be sure to go the director route on there server if you want it as hassle free as possible.



Uuuuuuumh I don't know then  I'm currently using Next Gen Gallery but I will have a look at that slideshow pro. Thanks


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I checked out your site and couple of things stood out. You need to fix your grammar, punctuation a bit on your about page. Couple run on's and spaces needed. Not sure what your forum spot and store categories are for either. Kind of randomly thrown in there. You have some nice landscape shots but you would utilize the space on your site better with bigger pictures. Keep working at it.



Yeah OK I will fix the grammar and punctuation on the 'about' page. Yeah I am currently working on the store and the forum now as I realise they don't look good nor have much in them. 
Sorry I don't get what you mean about getting bigger photos they are already large on the homepage and the same large size when you enlarge them by clicking on them in the galleries.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 5, 2010)

Well the homepage won't load properly for me either and even though you can enlarge them if you don't have an idea of what your looking at in the thumbnail how do you know if you want a closer look. Anyways keep working at it. Will check it out again after you fix your spelling lol. :hug::


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Well the homepage won't load properly for me either and even though you can enlarge them if you don't have an idea of what your looking at in the thumbnail how do you know if you want a closer look. Anyways keep working at it. Will check it out again after you fix your spelling lol. :hug::



Ok yeah I see your point about the thumbnail. Are you using firefox because I just tried using firefox to and it wouldn't load properly for me too. I then 'Googled it' and apparently there is some bug that stops Next Gen galleries from working in Firefox


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 5, 2010)

Yup I sure am. Next time I check it out will use IE. /shudder


----------



## Rekd (Sep 5, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Next time I check it out will use IE. /shudder



I'll just skip it. Thanks.


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

Rekd said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Next time I check it out will use IE. /shudder
> ...





mwcfarms said:


> Yup I sure am. Next time I check it out will use IE. /shudder



Ok I got your point!  I am currently trying to see if there is a workaround. 

Anyway you can always use Chrome!!! Like I am


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Well the homepage won't load properly for me either and even though you can enlarge them if you don't have an idea of what your looking at in the thumbnail how do you know if you want a closer look. Anyways keep working at it. Will check it out again after you fix your spelling lol. :hug::



Fixed spelling and punctuation and changed it a bit


----------



## Rekd (Sep 5, 2010)

As in "Google" Chrome? 

Yeah... no thanks. :greenpbl:


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

Rekd said:


> As in "Google" Chrome?
> 
> Yeah... no thanks. :greenpbl:



Yep I did mean Chrome as in Google Chrome  haha lol on the sticking out tongue smilie


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 5, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Well the homepage won't load properly for me either and even though you can enlarge them if you don't have an idea of what your looking at in the thumbnail how do you know if you want a closer look. Anyways keep working at it. Will check it out again after you fix your spelling lol. :hug::



Made the thumbnails bigger 175 by 75 px and yes it does look better as you can see better what you are clicking on  Only slight problem is that it increases the page load time ever so slightly 

Thanks


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 11, 2010)

mooney101 said:


> Its not loading for me just a circle keeps spinning (firefox) If you really want a flash gallery in the front try slideshowpro.net it will take a lot of hassles off of trying to use flash and they have good support on their forums.
> 
> they just updated their director to now work with non flash browser like the iPhone and android. It pretty sweet because director always you to very easy manage your photos. I'd post the link to my site but its being updated and is on test server only the old one is up. But its the way to go if you want a flash gallery on your own server. Be sure to go the director route on there server if you want it as hassle free as possible.





Rekd said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Next time I check it out will use IE. /shudder
> ...





mwcfarms said:


> Yup I sure am. Next time I check it out will use IE. /shudder



It's ok now!; Next Gen gallery has had an update and it now works for Firefox for me now 

You've got no excuses not to visit it now


----------



## HeadshotLondon (Sep 27, 2010)

Very slow website and flash does not help it as well. Needs a lot of work to make it look professional. Try not to cut corners and invest time to make the website to look professional and SEO friendly otherwise what is the point? Visitors might think taht if the website is not professional then the work will be the same. Good luck!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Sep 27, 2010)

Only flowers and landscapes? :meh:


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can someone ban this spam ??
I mean come on, your services aren't even related to the post -- unless I read your website wrong -- you retouch photos?  So you're basically a guy at his mac with photoshop, pushing sliders until you see what you like?


----------

